# 1961 (?) Ranger



## monkeylight (Jul 13, 2009)

I've got this fun cruiser which unfortunately was painted over so a lot of the identifying info is missing. It used to be pink with white pin striping.  It's headbadge says Ranger, since 1889, and Chicago Illinois.  I can't find another headbadge like it. Serial number on the rear drop-out starts C1***** so I'm guessing its a 1961 if the numbering is anything like Schwinn's. It has a Perry B-100 hub, 26 x 1.75" tires, 17.5" frame. Anyone know anything about this one? I don't want to put any time into cleaning it up until I have a better idea of what it is.


----------



## Ted (Jul 16, 2009)

Could this be the precursor of the Texas Ranger brand that you could buy at White's Auto stores?


----------



## monkeylight (Jul 17, 2009)

*White's?*

I've never heard of White's Auto stores.  Could you give me a little more info?


----------



## Ted (Aug 5, 2009)

White's Auto was a chain of auto supply and hardware stores.  I know it existed in the sixties through the seventies, but I'm not sure of the dates.  It may have been regional.  There were a lot of them around here (eastern New Mexico and west Texas), and they seemed to be in small to medium sized towns.  Like other similar chains (Gambles for example) they had house brand bicycles.  White's had Texas Ranger, and Gambles had Hiawathas in my town.  

Sorry for not replying promptly.  Is there some way to tell when someohe has replied to your post?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 7, 2009)

I can tell by the chainring and rear frame stays that your bike was made by Snyder, late 50s-60s. The "Ranger" script looks to me like Mead's ranger logo. Mead sold bikes built by Schwinn from at least the early 30s thru the 50s. At some point they parted ways with Schwinn and sourced their bikes elsewhere. Your bike looks to be from this later era.


----------

